# 2011 Chevy Cruze Official Colors Thread



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

Silver Ice Metallic owner signing in although it sounds cool, it really is just silver.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

MikeyCruze said:


> Silver Ice Metallic owner signing in although it sounds cool, it really is just silver.


That why they name it like that. All the paint colors today have some sort of fancy name so people think of it as a much higher class of product. For example I have a maroon car but the paint is called Cherry Red Pearl.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Any paint codes yet? I wanna buy a little thing of touch up paint =P


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...paint codes are shown on the_ *label*_ that's inside of the glove box.

...*2011* GM Cruze color codes (1st = color code; 2nd = Touch Up paint Number):

• GAN = WA-636R = Silver Ice Metallic
• GAO = WA-316N = Gold Mist Metallic
• GAP = WA-403P = Imperial Blue Metallic <--deleted for 2012
• GAR = WA-501Q = Black Granite Metallic
• GAZ = WA-8624 = Summit White
• GBE = WA-505Q = Crystal Red Metallic Tintcoast
• GGW = WA-707S = Taupe Grey Metallic
• GLF = WA-819T = Ice BLue Metallic

...and, "new" for *2012* GM Cruze color codes:

• GCN = WA-9260 = Victory Red (requires RS Package RPO: PDZ)
• GGT = WA-715S = Autumn Metallic
• GTS = WA-933L = Blue Topaz Metallic


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks man =) I thought so but couldn't find that number in my glove... hrmm


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Same as the corvette huh?

Corvette GM VehicleCare Touch Up Paint

This is the code I have in my glove box


U551q 04y


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Was plain black ever offered on the Cruze.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Was plain black ever offered on the Cruze.


...not yet, all so far have been metallic-black, I believe.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...not yet, all so far have been metallic-black, I believe.


That's pretty much what I thought it seems like you can't get plain black on hardly any car anymore. Except for the Corvette Camaro's and a few other cars.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I suspect people wanting a black car would rather choose a metallic black because a plain black clearcoat would show imperfections (like surface scratches) in the sun very easily. You guys think BGM is bad, imagine if it wasn't metallic!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a 2008 Cobalt that was plain black just took it touchless car washes at least once a week by the time I traded it in 4 years later for my 2012 Cruze my Cobalt barely had a scratch on it & no swirl marks in the paint whatsoever.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...paint codes are shown on the_ *label*_ that's inside of the glove box.
> 
> • GGT = WA-715S = Autumn Metallic


In trying to find touch-up paint for the rock chips on the sides, I'm finding that the color is called "Seraph Orange Metallic" everywhere else but the dealership.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

airbornedave said:


> In trying to find touch-up paint for the rock chips on the sides, I'm finding that the color is called "Seraph Orange Metallic" everywhere else but the dealership.


Correct, Seraph Orange is another name for it.


----------



## Tdevil76 (Mar 2, 2020)

Need help with paint code for 2011 LTZ. Sticker says BC/CC U 551Q. Trying to order a painted part, but unable to find this paint code with the vendor or anywhere else...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tdevil76 said:


> Need help with paint code for 2011 LTZ. Sticker says BC/CC U 551Q. Trying to order a painted part, but unable to find this paint code with the vendor or anywhere else...


I did a search with the info you gave and found this for a 2014:








Amazon.com: PAINTSCRATCH Touch Up Paint Tricoat Pen Car Scratch Repair Kit - Compatible/Replacement for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Crystal Claret Pearl Tricoat (Color Code: 551Q) : Everything Else


Amazon.com: PAINTSCRATCH Touch Up Paint Tricoat Pen Car Scratch Repair Kit - Compatible/Replacement for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Crystal Claret Pearl Tricoat (Color Code: 551Q) : Everything Else



www.amazon.com





Kind of strange code though. Do you have a two tone Cruze? The U is normally an indication for the upper color and if so, why no lower color. Anyways, the Basecoat/Clearcoat code refers to
*Crystal Claret Pearl Tricoat*
Here are some other Cross References as well: Color Codes - WA551Q Cross-Reference


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Tdevil76 said:


> Need help with paint code for 2011 LTZ. Sticker says BC/CC U 551Q. Trying to order a painted part, but unable to find this paint code with the vendor or anywhere else...


I found 501Q and 505Q, but not 551Q. That said, Google says 551Q is Crystal Claret Pearl Tricoat. Does that seem to describe the color of your car?

Besides the 4-character paint code on the bottom row of the RPO sticker, there should also be a corresponding 3-character paint code in with all the other RPO's on the sticker. If you post a pic of your sticker, perhaps we can verify the correct color that way.

Doug

.


----------

